# Redline Conquest frame sizing



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

I am going to purchase a new Redline Conquest in the next few weeks in order to get back into shape after a 4 year hiatus from cycling. I've read some reviews that the Redline geometry is a little wierd, I've read about guys 5'11" riding a 54cm frame. I'm 6'2" and ride a 61cm Waterford road bike that is just a little on the small side. My initial thoughts were to go with the 58cm Redline. Any suggestions? 

I'm really looking forward to getting back into racing of all types mainly road but the cross bike will be a blast.


----------



## peros (Mar 11, 2002)

*Not an answer, but I have the same question*

I hear all this, size down for a cross frame. I am planning on getting a Conquest Pro. I ride a 52cm C'dale with a 53cm TT. The 52 cm REdline looks like the correct size. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

The issue is with the bottom bracket height, the BB is about 2 cm higher I think on most cross bikes than road bikes. I was looking into getting a cross frame before I got deployed overseas and probably will still get one when I get back. I'd be interested to hear what most people find out about redlines sizing. I never got to test ride one before I left but I crunched the numbers and it looked like I could size down one size and have a bike that would fit under me but I know the top tube was going to be a lot shorter than I am used to. This may be better for cross, I wouldn't know. I have seen people on here make the argument that there is no reason to size down on a cross frame though.


----------



## surfamtn (Aug 28, 2006)

*size down just a touch! not too much.*

Ahh the perenial "just getting in to cross" question. 

There are many conflicting opinions about this question out there. Unfortunatly the really knowlegable posters in this forum are tired of the topic and probalbly won't offer up their secrets. So.......you are gonna get mine:
I am just under 6ft tall. My SecialEd road bike is 56.4 tt with 110 stem, my Conquest is a 54 tt. with a 120 stem. You can do that math. The part that everyone neglects is that a lot of guys (see "bikes of the superstars on cyclocrossworld.com) ride with their bars significantly higher on their cross bikes. If you ask me, not that you did, raising your hand position makes the bike feel "different" to the point of makeing the tt length a "minor" issue.

Long story short: Get the bike that is closest to your road bike's tt length without being longer and playaround with the stem lenth/height. Most importanly go race the damn thing!


----------



## Powerlink (Nov 5, 2005)

*..and if you're not confused already*

I took the advice I was given by my local experts, and ride the same size Redline frame as my road bike...i.e. both are 54cm. No regrets. However, I would only apply this advice for Redline geometry, and if I was going to another frame type I'd check carefully against what I'm used to before deciding. I believe some schools of thought say not to downsize as there's not enough room to shoulder the bike comfortably. 

I decided this year to swap the direction of my stem so it's not horizontal. It's a lot more comfortable for me, and I had a second Redline built up with the same geometry so I feel it's dialled in pretty well.


----------



## GraniteX (Sep 21, 2006)

Note that 2007 Redline frames are measured center-to-top, while previous were c-t-c. I too bought (online) a 2006 Redline that is the same size as my road bike (54), and I DO have regrets. I have very little seatpost showing and it looks sort of dorky. (rides ok) I wish I had bought a 52. In fact, if anyone wants to trade - I'll trade an almost brand new 2006 Conquest Pro frame and fork for almost anything reasonable in a 52.


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

DLMKA said:


> I am going to purchase a new Redline Conquest in the next few weeks in order to get back into shape after a 4 year hiatus from cycling. I've read some reviews that the Redline geometry is a little wierd, I've read about guys 5'11" riding a 54cm frame. I'm 6'2" and ride a 61cm Waterford road bike that is just a little on the small side. My initial thoughts were to go with the 58cm Redline. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting back into racing of all types mainly road but the cross bike will be a blast.


I'm 6'2" and I ride a 58cm (c-c) Conquest Pro. I ride a 60cm road bike normally.










I like the way it fits.

Morgan


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*58*

I am also 6'2 and ride a 58cm conquest. Even with the new sizing for '07 (semi-sloping), the top tube is 58.5, which should be long enough for you. For comparison, on road I ride a 60 c-t-c with a 59 top tube.


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

I did some more number crunching and measuring, my Waterford road bike has a 58.5cm top tube, identical to the 58cm Redline frame, I think I've made up my mind. Now I just need to get it ordered, and ride/race the wheels off it.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

*I'm 5'10.5 or so and have two redlines...*

... one 56 (56.5 tt) and the other a 54 (54.4 tt), both with 110 stem. I wish that they made a 55 so the "you got the wrong size" demons in my head will stop. My feelings on how they fit changes with the wind, but currently I like the 56. All races to date have been dry and fast though, I may ride the 54 on the more technical and messy courses. The amt of seat post showing on the 56 is borderline dorky. 

That's me in the back.


----------



## ptrenh (Apr 28, 2005)

*Frame Sizing*

Another 6'2" rider chiming in on the 58cm being the right size. I just got my bike mailorder bike in on Monday and rode it last night. My first ride ever on a cross bike and I felt like the bike fit me just fine. I rode almost all single track and the bike tracked real well. Normally I would be on my full suspension MTB and all of sudden I realized that these trails are not as smooth as I thought! But the bike handled real well and I didn't crash. I will hopefully get in a few more rides before I race this Sunday.


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

*Another data point*

My Conquest Pro is sized down one size from my road bike. I'm 5'10" and both my road bikes both have 56 top tubes and 110 stems. My Conquest Pro is a 54 with a 120 stem.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jul 7, 2004)

I've got a 2003 Conquest Pro 58cm that's too big for me. I normally ride a 57cm road bike, but I got a good deal on the Redline. 

Anyways, i'm looking for a trade if anybody's got a 54 or 56cm Redline and is interested in a 58. 

I'm in North California.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

DLMKA said:


> I am going to purchase a new Redline Conquest in the next few weeks in order to get back into shape after a 4 year hiatus from cycling. I've read some reviews that the Redline geometry is a little wierd, I've read about guys 5'11" riding a 54cm frame. I'm 6'2" and ride a 61cm Waterford road bike that is just a little on the small side. My initial thoughts were to go with the 58cm Redline. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting back into racing of all types mainly road but the cross bike will be a blast.


im 6'2" and debated for weeks on getting a 56 or a 58 redline. my road bike's TT is 57 & 57.5. I ended up going with the Redline size 58 (with a 58.5TT). i shortend my stem to 120 & it fit fine. maybe a tad big. if they had a 57, it would have been perfect.

that being said, my new Ridley is a 56, with a 56.5TT. I put a 130 stem on it, and im a little more content with the fit.

bottom line, i probably could have gone with either the 56 or the 58 & made it work.
sounds like from the dimensions of your waterford's TT, you might be better off with the 58... maybe try a slightly shorter stem if you are too stretched...


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone know what the rear dropout spacing is on the 06 models?


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

should be 130, no?


----------

